# Niles Haunted House..2005



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I went last night and had a good time. the art work inside has gotten better and I actually jumped a few times! there are a bunch of different paths to take through the house. A hayride,maze and a few other things going on. so if you can make a jump to SW michigan drop in and see the Niles Haunted House. Even big kids like me have fun there. Just stay clear of the packs of giddy screeming teenage girls. It gets annoying.:voorhees:

http://www.haunted.org/

I will be working on this next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So HiblaGrande, did you go with anyone else, like the WitchyPoo group form the Halloween-l?

Jeff


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I went with my wife! she would kick me in the nads if I refered to her as witchypoo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just wondering.
There has been a group of folks from the Halloween-l mail list that has gone the last few years.
I've been there 3-4 times in the last 5-6 years. To date, it's been the best hayride I've ever been on.

If you're interested in meeting up this year in Niles, let me know. Love to have a reason to drive that far out again!

Jeff


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sure, I live here in Niles so It's no big deal for me to get there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> sure, I live here in Niles so It's no big deal for me to get there.


That sounds like a plan, we'll talk as the time gets a bit closer!

Jeff


----------

